# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco contador agro exportadora en Lima

## ioana

Empresa agro exportadora busca contador tiempo completo en Lima . 
Conocimiento régimen agrario y contabilidad tributaria. Mínimum dos años experiencia .
Enviar CV y expectativas sueldos al correo!Temas similares: Busco productor de ESPINACA en Lima Artículo: Sotheby's International crea una división Agro-Inmobiliaria y proyecta dinamizar inversiones en el agro Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Usaid firmarán convenio para potenciar producción del agro Precios de la mayoría de productos del agro se mantienen estables en Lima Abastecimiento de productos del agro es normal en mercados mayoristas de lima

----------

